# Andrew Peterson - Quad City Pipes



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I just scored this pipe off of ebay:http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...YJIVOnM%3D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK:MEWNX:IT

. It is a pipe by Andrew Peterson of quadcitypipes.com. Does anyone have one of his pipes or know much about them?


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

That's a good looking pipe. Out with the old in with the new eh Chrono


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Jivey said:


> That's a good looking pipe. Out with the old in with the new eh Chrono


Exactly! :thumb: Actually, I never expected to win it. I've been looking for three things lately, a lighter stained pipe, and apple-ish shape, and I'm always a sucker for cumberland stems. And there it was! I found the website, and saw his pipes were in the $200 range and figured I'd never get this one for the price that I did.

Jivey, if you're still interested in making an offer for the two pipes I had that didn't sell just send me a PM.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

What a great pipe for the price you paid! Congrats!

At that price you could almost put up with some quirks, but I doubt you'll have any problems with this beaut.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

Looks like a fine pipe, and a great price too. Enjoy it!


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

I had the pleasure of looking over some of Andrew's pipes when I was at the Kansas City pipe show. I was impressed by his workmanship. He's a very nice person, too. He's someone I'm watching.


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES (Nov 25, 2010)

Very beautiful pipe. I would love to have one with that color. Looks superb.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Zulucollector said:


> I had the pleasure of looking over some of Andrew's pipes when I was at the Kansas City pipe show. I was impressed by his workmanship. He's a very nice person, too. He's someone I'm watching.


Thanks for the info (wish I could get to pipe shows). I know you're fond of the zulu shape, Neill. You should check out the one shown on his website that he recently sold. Nice looking pipe.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

Zulucollector said:


> I had the pleasure of looking over some of Andrew's pipes when I was at the Kansas City pipe show. I was impressed by his workmanship. He's a very nice person, too. He's someone I'm watching.


Met him at the KC pipe show as well and have to agree with Neill. Very passionate about his pipes. One of his volcano's, from the KC Pipe Show, was selected and featured (along with others) in the latest Pipes & Tobaccos Magazine.

Here's a link to QCP website: Andys Pipes

On another note ... wish I had bumped into you at the show, Neill. Would've been great to have met you. Really enjoy the blog.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

If I remember correctly. He had mentioned that he'll be changing the stamp on his pipes from "QCP" to "A. Peterson" with a specific number of tobacco leaves representing different levels of pipe grades.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

woops said:


> If I remember correctly. He had mentioned that he'll be changing the stamp on his pipes from "QCP" to "A. Peterson" with a specific number of tobacco leaves representing different levels of pipe grades.


Cool, I'm getting a "first generation" pipe! 8)


----------



## Zulucollector (Dec 2, 2010)

woops said:


> Met him at the KC pipe show as well and have to agree with Neill. Very passionate about his pipes. One of his volcano's, from the KC Pipe Show, was selected and featured (along with others) in the latest Pipes & Tobaccos Magazine.
> 
> Here's a link to QCP website: Andys Pipes
> 
> On another note ... wish I had bumped into you at the show, Neill. Would've been great to have met you. Really enjoy the blog.


Thanks, Woops! I would have enjoyed that as well.


----------



## woops (Aug 5, 2007)

ChronoB said:


> Cool, I'm getting a "first generation" pipe! 8)


Indeed, you are!


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I contacted Andy to learn more about the pipe, and he was kind enough to send the following information to me. Just thought I'd share it with you, especially since a couple of you have been able to see his pipes before:



> I had some time to find some info on the pipe, also have a few pictures during the time I made it. This pipe is was made from the finest Italian briar, a beautiful cross cut block. This pipe was custom made for a collector that likes thick walls on the tobacco chamber,and loves billiards. He wanted a slight bend in the shank. The Cumberland stem is hand made from the finest material I can find. The pipes I have made are numbered in order,in my index.
> That pipe was the 34th pipe I made. The 6th billiard I made,was started in 2008,and finished in 09. I'm sure the measurements are
> Length 5.65''
> Height of bowl 2.03''
> ...


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

Grea pipe, with great history behind it! Congrats on the find!


----------



## A.Petersen (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for your kind comments. I will endeavor to exceed you expectations.

A.Petersen


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Restrained. Beautiful. I love the way that pipe integrates with the grain. 
Well done, Andrew.
Will certainly have an eye out for your work in the future.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

A.Petersen said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. I will endeavor to exceed you expectations.
> 
> A.Petersen


Welcome to the forum, Andy! Great bunch of guys here.

FYI, I continue to really enjoy your pipe that I got off of ebay. It is a fantastic smoker!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

A.Petersen said:


> Thank you for your kind comments. I will endeavor to exceed you expectations.
> 
> A.Petersen


Welcome! You are a hearty addition to our VIPs. :cheer2:


----------

